# [WIP] "Season of Fall" "Steam"



## NotAgOat (Oct 10, 2006)

This *thread* got me creating last night. I made a vector stylized fall themed skin. I dont know how much time exactly has been spent but probably a couple hours. Anyways here it is:







For those that play valve games I started a steam themed skin. For reference go to www.steampowered.com or click this for a screenshot. I need some ideas for the giant blank spot on the top screen so if anyone has one please PM me or just say. Thanks for the feedback.

The buttons on the top will not actually do anything.





\

EDIT:

I was inspired by theberts skin to make a plain white theme. A lot of the icons are still WIP so they still need work.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2006)

Only for DSXtreme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You say Vector based; they're not actual vectors on the DS are they? Because if you managed to program some vectors which the DS would render as raster graphics, I'd be seriously impressed.
Vector graphics and anti-aliasing should be possible on the DS (to an extent, sans decent transparency) via software, although it would totally kill the speed of anything running.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the fall skin, very nice


----------



## lexus-8 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thats nice well done


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 10, 2006)

u got skills


----------



## NotAgOat (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> Only for DSXtreme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not actual vector, just vector stylized. I agree, actual vector images on the ds would be, amazing.


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2006)

I love the Steam skin! That's seriously cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I had a DS-X I'd definitely use it


----------

